# Label Weavers



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Evening all.

I was wonder what experience any of you have had with label makers. We're currently resourcing our label suppliers, and are going through the motions with http://www.luckylabel.com/default.asp

Currently, they seem excellent. About 6 pence/piece total custom label of 1inchx2inch...to be foldered to 1x1. The samples should be through by the end of the week, so I'll update with the quality etc. They're in Indonesia, and their customer service is excellent. Fully woven, mulit-coloured.

And other recommendations?


----------



## NARC72 (Aug 10, 2005)

monkeylantern said:


> They're in Indonesia, and their customer service is excellent. Fully woven, mulit-coloured.


Hey monkeylantern, I just checked out their site. Great stuff! I'll probably submit my label design & get a quote. Are you sure they're in Indonesia? Their site says their location is in Bangkok, Thailand? Bangkok has some of the best manufacturers especially for high volume production!


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

NARC72 said:


> Hey monkeylantern, I just checked out their site. Great stuff! I'll probably submit my label design & get a quote. Are you sure they're in Indonesia? Their site says their location is in Bangkok, Thailand? Bangkok has some of the best manufacturers especially for high volume production!


Duh!! Yes, I meant Bangkok. Our old label makers are in Indonesia...I'm tired.... 

To give you an idea, my three colour complex design, 1inch x 2inch (its folded, so will be 1x1) came to US$165 for 1200 pieces, which is the minimum. Pretty good! And their customer service seems great, very quick reply. For free, in 3-4 days from submitting a sample, they will email images of a sample label. For free, they will send the samples regular mail, $20 to send 4 day express post.

And nice in email too! Also 100% fluent native English, unlike the nightmare I once had trying to order a palette from China.....


----------

